
Fake news of a fatal car crash wiped out $4B in ethereum’s market value - smaili
https://qz.com/1014559/vitalik-buterin-dead-a-hoax-on-4chan-crashed-ethereums-price/
======
x775
The posts on 4chan surfaced several hours after the initial devaluation began
(which not only affected, and still affects, ethereum, but virtually every
other cryptocurrency too [0][1]) and was consequently not the root cause -
though the subsequent reports might have influenced some traders. It is
however easy to argue that ethereum, still very much in its infancy, rely
almost entirely on Vitalik's continued well-being and leadership.

[0]: [https://coinmarketcap.com/](https://coinmarketcap.com/) [1]:
[https://bitcoinwisdom.com/](https://bitcoinwisdom.com/)

------
cashmonkey85
Dam $4B loss. At least ethereums real value of 0 is still unchanged

------
trophycase
No it didn't. Crypto is down around the board, and as the last few dips in
Bitcoin have shown, alts rise faster than BTC, and fall faster than BTC. This
was no different.

------
letier
I'd argue that bitcoin is still kind of a gateway currency for crypto in many
countries. If you want to buy/sell crypto, you have to go through bitcoin.

With the crypto market being highly volatile and ethereum having seen such a
huge gain this year i don't see much unusual with it going down a "bit".

